# Musical Crushes



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We've all had them - that crush on one singer or another - and even if we don't want to admit it, still have a soft spot for them. So who was your crush? Fess up. Who floated your boat back in the day?

For me, it was Morrissey from The Smiths. I had a crush on him so bad. And I still have a crush on his voice today. There's just something about it that always has and always will make me smile. I was initially crushed when The Smiths broke up but then his solo career was just as good so like is good. Now, like me, he looks more like some older dude but its all good ....


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

For looks?
Jon Bon Jovi & Kip Winger.

For vocal talent?
Jim Nabors, Nat King Cole

For both?
Carlos Marin from Il Divo. (http://www.ildivo.com/uk/band/carlos)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I know I am really revealing my age but Justin Timberlake. Yep. Like his looks better now than back then though. He has a good personality too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I had the hots for Stevie Nicks way back when (e.g. late '70s). After that it was Kate Bush.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Mary Travis of Peter, Paul & Mary.
I was fortunate to have met her and have a signed album...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The late Laura Branigan. She could sing the trashiest stuff while making it sound classy and romantic! And look fabulous doing it.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

When I was at school in the 70's I had a bit of a crush on Debbie Harry 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU&ob=av3e


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gerard Way of My Chemical Romance. It started 8 years ago when I was 14 and it is still somewhat ongoing. It was the music that caught my attention then the music video "Ghost of You" (makes me cry every time) solidified my teen crush at 15. Then it happened again in 2006 when. "I Don't Love You " music video was released (which is where the picture came from)









Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I really liked Eef Barzelay from Clem Snide. Still do.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael Jackson, back in his 'Thriller' days.

Nick Rhodes and John Taylor from Duran, Duran.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know why she had to start singing country and get all those tattoos.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have been a lover of music all of my life, and can't limit my musical crushes to only one. I really can't even limit them to five.   

My first (when I was very young) was Elvis, followed by Paul McCartney. Then, once I got past jr. high, it had to be Tom Jones. I'll love Tom Jones forever!  

In addition to Tom, I love Jesse L. Martin. When I saw/heard him sing "Love Me" on "Ally McBeal," I was hooked. His singing in the role of Tom Collins in "Rent" was spectacular.  After 9/11, I saw Jon Bon Jovi sing "America, the Beautiful" outisde an NYC fire station (just before kick-off of the first NFL games following 9/11).  The performance was extremely moving, and I've been a fan ever since. (Richie sang with him, but Jon won my heart.)

I would be remiss were I to omit the handsome, hunky, and extremely talented Hugh Jackman from my list. He's probably my latest crush.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul McCartney- always have, always will


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

My first love was Elvis Presley...I was very, very young.  Then came Paul McCartney...I was in Jr. High.  I still think he is a cutie, even if he is an old man now.  LOL


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Taylor Swift - what a cutie!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Looks and voice --> Chris Martin of Coldplay! I also can't forget Adam Levine of Maroon 5. And of course the lead singer from my ALL TIME FAVORITE band, Linkin Park - Chester Bennington.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Ditto Adam Levine. I just drool whenever I see the "Moves like Jagger" video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Childhood crush was on Karen Carpenter...I still love her voice!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

pitbullandfire said:


> Childhood crush was on Karen Carpenter...I still love her voice!!!


My husband still has a crush on her, too. We listened to the Carpenters' Christmas album a lot this season. It's timeless and beautiful.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I know I am really revealing my age but Justin Timberlake. Yep. Like his looks better now than back then though. He has a good personality too.


No, I'm showing mine with Rick Springfield and Prince.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> No, I'm showing mine with Rick Springfield


OH YEAH!!!!!!! can I add in Simon LeBon too?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

My first would have been Elvis even thought he died when I was two. Than Ricky Nelson.  Then he died and I went on to Joey McIntyre of NKOTB. Than Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys. Now back to Ricky Nelson. Yeah I know he's been dead for all of my adult lift but no one will ever compare to him or Elvis.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> My first would have been Elvis even thought he died when I was two. Than Ricky Nelson. Then he died and I went on to Joey McIntyre of NKOTB. Than Nick Carter of the Backstreet Boys. Now back to Ricky Nelson. Yeah I know he's been dead for all of my adult lift but no one will ever compare to him or Elvis.


I forgot about Ricky Nelson. He was really cute, and sang on The Ozzie and Harriet Show a lot. I'm a lot older than you, so I remember him well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My first musical crush was Donnie Osmond... I still adore him.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the longest crush I've had. Started at 14 (30 years ago)
...Jimmy Page...and it is still going strong.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Current:
Clint Black/Hayden Nicholas for their songwriting skills.
The Valaam Brotherhood Choir for how amazing they sound.
Fredrik Thordendal 





Former:
Chuck Schuldiner for being the "godfather of death metal."
Paul Masvidal of Cynic


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Shawn Cassidy, then Rick Springfield, now it's Chris Daughtry. = )


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Oops, forgot to mention Vindsval of Blut aus Nord.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Every time I scan through the board and see the title of this thread I think it says "Medical Crushes" and then I think, "Dr. Kildare? Ben Casey?" LOL.

L


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Emmylou Harris. Always.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

As a straight man...  I am comfortable in saying that if Prince walked up to me and said "You, me, now!" and I looked into his eyes?  Yeah...  I'd be lost.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> My husband still has a crush on her, too. We listened to the Carpenters' Christmas album a lot this season. It's timeless and beautiful.


Your husband is a good man!!! I've been listening to that all season, every Christmas...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hadou said:


> As a straight man... I am comfortable in saying that if Prince walked up to me and said "You, me, now!" and I looked into his eyes? Yeah... I'd be lost.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Simon Le Bon, John Taylor (Duran Duran) and Martin and Gary Kemp (Spandau Ballet) when I was younger.






Now it's Tuomas Holopainen (songwriter and keyboard player of Nightwish). I admire his amazing songwriting talent most of all, but he does have the most beautiful eyes that look right into your soul.


----------

